# doing uber new range rover or bmw x5 series



## Jfixx (Jul 6, 2018)

if I lease those car and if I select uber black Suv how much can I earn per month


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

You’ll lose money by blowing out the mileage caps in your lease.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Try renting a helicopter, probably make over 2000/ hour... and move to Qatar 

One passenger used uber helicopter in Qatar ...it was 400/500 for 15 minutes


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Visit the green light hub and ask which vehicle they recommend and how much you can earn.


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

$0. Those vehicles don't qualify for Black SUV. Uber is not accepting any more Black SUV in San Francisco.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Weird comparison....The BMW is about 60K, the Range Rover 90K.
You can do UberX and Select at best.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Snowblind said:


> Weird comparison....The BMW is about 60K, the Range Rover 90K.
> You can do UberX and Select at best.


There is a 5 series with 3rd row but it has to be the AWD version that costs a bit more.

Uber SUV needs to have a 3rd row to qualify, not sure if range rover has 3rd row?


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Both require premium gas too, so keep that in mind.


----------

